# Hives anyone?



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Is there a list of what symtpoms Hashi's may cause? I'm trying to find one. I started out with chronic hives from October to February. Got allergy tested, came up with nothing. Then my thyroid got inflammed end of December, got U/Sound done and its slightly enlarged. Waiting for endo to make things short and have likely got into a temporary hyper phase right now. DOES THE DUMPING OF ANTIBODIES MAKE ONE get a headache and feel hyper? The hives seem to act up when my throat starts to ache more and feel full. The allergist said in his studies HIVES is cause by hashi's can trigger it. I know Its not allergies as I had this hive attack 9 years ago badly and then it mysteriously disappeared with borderline hypo untreated issues. Thanks


----------



## monarch (Mar 13, 2010)

My friend would get hives all the time. She took Claritin like it was going out of style. After years of thinking she had bad allergies she went to the doctor because she couldn't eat anything because her throat was inflamed, yet she was gaining weight. After several blood tests and doctors visits they finally found out she had Hashi's.

Symptoms of Hashimoto's can vary. Some people have no symptoms whatsoever, and will have no demonstrable symptoms of the underlying condition. For many Hashimoto's patients, the thyroid becomes enlarged, a condition known as a goiter. The goiter can range from slight enlargement, which may have no other symptoms, to a substantial increase in size.

Some people with Hashimoto's, especially those with a goiter, may feel discomfort in the neck area. The neck may feel swollen or uncomfortably enlarged, even sore. Sometimes the neck and/or throat is sore or tender. Less commonly, swallowing or even breathing can become difficult if a goiter is blocking the windpipe or esophagus.

The onset of Hashimoto's and elevation of antibodies will be accompanied by a variety of symptoms, including anxiety, difficulty sleeping, fatigue, weight changes, depression, hair loss, muscle/joint aches and pains, and fertility problems, among others.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

monarch said:


> My friend would get hives all the time. She took Claritin like it was going out of style. After years of thinking she had bad allergies she went to the doctor because she couldn't eat anything because her throat was inflamed, yet she was gaining weight. After several blood tests and doctors visits they finally found out she had Hashi's.
> 
> Symptoms of Hashimoto's can vary. Some people have no symptoms whatsoever, and will have no demonstrable symptoms of the underlying condition. For many Hashimoto's patients, the thyroid becomes enlarged, a condition known as a goiter. The goiter can range from slight enlargement, which may have no other symptoms, to a substantial increase in size.
> 
> ...


Good reply, Monarch. Thank you for pitching in.


----------



## sochs (Feb 1, 2010)

I have had several bouts of hives (usually associated with exercise) over the years ever since the onset of very mild hashi's. Both my endo and my allergist agree that the hives are caused by the autoimmune condition. My allergist said that Zyrtec (or it's specific class of antihistamine) was developed orginally specifically for hashi-induced hives. Anyways - Use Zyrtec! I haven't had any hives for three years of being on Zyrtec. I was on Allegra 180 once a day; which was doing nothing for me.

Good luck!


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I have had recurrent hives for the past few years. We call them the "woogies" in my family  It's from Woogie in "There's Something About Mary", LOL! I was always curious (along with my family members) as to why I would get random bouts of hives. I will get them on my legs, kneck, arms, anywhere really and totally out of the blue. They are usually pretty wild, but weird nonetheless and very annoying.


----------



## tiffanyblue (Mar 7, 2010)

Okay, I'm glad I saw this topic...how interesting. I take Zyrtec for my allergies every 2-3 days. If I get off it, I break out in hives. I asked the endo. Dr. this just yesterday after he confirmed I had Hashi's. He said the Zyrtec must be suppressing something I'm allergic to, and asked if I've had allergy testing. 
He totally blew off all my other symptoms as stress related, saying my Hashi's was very minimal at this point...no meds or anything. The more I read, the more I think he was clueless.


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Update...have started the new med--Eltroxin. Tomorrow will be 1 week. Glad to say with a couple days the headaches have minimized and gone pretty much. The aches are still there but slowly getting better but I'm still lethargic but not as bad. Still have days with no energy, other days are a bit better. Major change has been the headaches gone and now the hives have disappeared as well which is a miracle. I definately know the Hashi's and hives are related. She did say she wanted to surpress the antibodies with a good dosage.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

tiffanyblue said:


> Okay, I'm glad I saw this topic...how interesting. I take Zyrtec for my allergies every 2-3 days. If I get off it, I break out in hives. I asked the endo. Dr. this just yesterday after he confirmed I had Hashi's. He said the Zyrtec must be suppressing something I'm allergic to, and asked if I've had allergy testing. He totally blew off all my other symptoms as stress related, saying my Hashi's was very minimal at this point...no meds or anything. The more I read, the more I think he was clueless.


I'm with you on the clueless description. There are soooo many doctors out there that look at bloodwork and not the symptoms. We all know that what's normal for a Hashi's patient is not what's normal for the rest of the world. I have found that the two doctors that I have now (out of the countless many I have gone to) are the only two that took my symptoms seriously and put me on medication. And, coincidentally both of them have thyroid problems. I have dealt with hive for 12 years now. Just in the last year did I discover that Thyroid disease can cause hives. If I'd had doctors then who would listem to my symptoms I probably could have been saved a lot of pain and heartache. Not just for me but for my family as well. This disease has really put my family thru it. I'm so tired of hearing: It's in your head. You just have allergies. Here's some antidepressants. There's nothing wrong with you, your lab work is in normal range. Do I really need to go on? We've all heard it. Doctor's don't know everything. Some you can present information to and they will begin to take you seriously and some are just arrogant and clueless. I know Andros has done alot of really good research and could point you in the right direction for lots of good information to help you deal with this disease. I hope you stay persistent and get some help. Good luck.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Update...have started the new med--Eltroxin. Tomorrow will be 1 week. Glad to say with a couple days the headaches have minimized and gone pretty much. The aches are still there but slowly getting better but I'm still lethargic but not as bad. Still have days with no energy, other days are a bit better. Major change has been the headaches gone and now the hives have disappeared as well which is a miracle. I definately know the Hashi's and hives are related. She did say she wanted to surpress the antibodies with a good dosage.


That is such good news!!! What is your dose of Eltroxin and when do you next go for labs.

Yes, yes!! That is a smart doctor. Suppressing the TSH usually suppresses the antibodies and not just those indigenous to the thyroid either. I have Lupus and keeping the TSH suppressed keep the Anti-DNA barely detectable whereas at one time it was through the roof.


----------



## peaches (Sep 29, 2009)

daisy_ysiad2002 said:


> Update...have started the new med--Eltroxin. Tomorrow will be 1 week. Glad to say with a couple days the headaches have minimized and gone pretty much. The aches are still there but slowly getting better but I'm still lethargic but not as bad. Still have days with no energy, other days are a bit better. Major change has been the headaches gone and now the hives have disappeared as well which is a miracle. I definately know the Hashi's and hives are related. She did say she wanted to surpress the antibodies with a good dosage.


Sounds like the medicine is beginning to help you out. I'm glad to hear it. I hope you continue to feel better and better as each day goes by.arty0049:


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well...I have one or two hives pop out at most now so thats good, but it only usually happens when i feel icky or have an attack but don't feel it as bad anymore. I just know I feel icky and then the hives come. My Eltroxin dose is .1mg......have to wait 5 weeks and get restested for levels. Thanks for your comments...i have follow up today with my regular doc. Will keep you posted.


----------



## tiffanyblue (Mar 7, 2010)

Having really bad hives tonight. :sad0049:

I attribute it to not getting enough sleep last night and lots of anxiety this week due to work events. Must take good care with Hashi's...it sure shows when you don't!


----------



## daisy_ysiad2002 (Aug 17, 2009)

Taking a baking soda bath..it works wonders and decreases the itchiness and inflammation. I pour a good 1/2 cup or so in the warm bath water and swish it around. You don't even have to rinse afterwards. It honestly works as I had chronic hives for 6 months. xoxoxoxoxo


----------



## tiffanyblue (Mar 7, 2010)

Thanks daisy!
I will try that, I'm up for anything. I thought they'd be gone today, but nope, came back. Got more zyrtec for my allergies, that helps a bit.


----------



## prettynikki5 (Dec 9, 2009)

I too am trying the baking soda bath! I have had hives this week sooooo bad, out of nowhere! MY throat hurts and swollen lymph node in my kneck and my aches in my knees and lower back and unrestful sleep are all back at the same time  Waaah! I was feeling superb up until this all started this week. Daggonit! They are all related...for sure.


----------

